# 17 hours cleaning, claying, polishing, painting, applying quartz, dressing (pic heavy



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys. 
So i have had my car for a few weeks now and have been waiting to tackle the swirls and scratches, from the years before me with going the £3 washes.

Also wanted to apply a quartz coating and paint my calipers as they looked a little dull.

Products used:

Auto finesse avalanche
Power maxed tfr
Car chem 1900:1 shampoo
Car chem revolt
Autosmart tardis
Tac system clay disc
Scholl s20
Ipa
Tac system quartz sparkle
Autofinesse crystal
Art de shine h20-s for wheels
Gtechniq t1

I got to my mates house and started at about 10am and battled on all day and night until 3am. So i managed to get it all done in one big lonnng 17hour hit !!!

So i started off with the a snow foam then tfr hit before i had to touch the car, leaving very minimal work for the shampoo and mitt stage.





After foaming the car was hit with car chem revolt and autosmart tardis which always do a great job !
The car was them pulled into the garage and the wheels taken off





With the car up on stands i then got to work with the tac system clay disc. It was easy to use with the backing pad and big surface area, also done well against the years of crap stuck into the paint.

Along with the good performance came loads of marring on the raised curves and edges. Could be from me using it too harshly as it was my first time using the disc.









So after a few tests with different polishes and pads away i whent with the scholl s20 on a lake country ccs orange 4" pad using my das 6 which did a great job. Taking out all of the marring, all of the swirls and nearly all of the deeper random scratches.







Bonnet finished 











Looking good :thumb:

My very nice mate started on my calipers while i had a break and a cuppa



Sanding them down, cleaning them off, preparing and re-painting.



Happy with that ! 

Back to work for me as he done the calipers on the other side



Little pic of our makeshift bay. 2 worklights and 3 flourescent tubes above worked well enough.



Once i was finished polishing i started to apply the tac system quartz sparkle. Very easy to work with even to a relative newb to quartz like me. After a quick wipe down with the supplied suede cloth i was amazed with how it looks  !!!!!















Glossy, wet, reflective, depth i couldnt wait till the morning to get some shots outside. 
After a good 4 hours sleep i got down to the car and cleaned the glass with autofinesse crystal, cleaned the wheels up with the car-chem 1900-1 shampoo and wheel woolies and sealed them with art de shine h20-s. dressed the tires with gtechniq t1. Stuck the wheels back on and pulled her outside for some shots in the sun. 
The flake was popping very well with brilliant reflections and gloss.













Very rewarding to get a finish like that after a hard slog all day and night. Really enjoyed it and can finaly look at my car in the sun and be happy haha.

Thanks for reading guys, hope it wasnt too boring :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Great job! Love a red hot hatch


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks mate it was a choice of red or white and im glad i picked the red one :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice one, looks great...17 hours in one go though, you loon!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Great job, Stunning Car


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep im a detailing machine mate:lol: im feeling it today though, legs and back are aching now. 


Thanks big she is looking alot better than when i picked her up


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

What a shift mate! Superb job & great turnaround


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

WOW. Did 8 hours yesterday and feeling every minute of it today! 17 is insane. Great outcome though.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice job and fair play for going at it for 17 hours!! btw where did you get the tac systems coating?


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Im used to doing 12 hour night shifts so it wasnt too bad actualy. Just my legs and back are a bit sore haha. 
I was lucky enough to get it sent to me by tac themselves along with some of their other coatings and products. 
I think they can be bought from ebay and saverschoice website :thumb:


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I also do 12 hour night shift four nights on four nights off. 

Car looks amazing and 17hours straight.... I bet you slept well


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I did mate haha. I hope the water reacts well on it. Next time i get a day il polish the wheels up and quartz them. Maybe top the paint up with quartz max that tac sent me too. Not too often i get that long to get stuff done with having a 2 year old and missus haha so had to get as much done while i had the time


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks amazing that. Gorgeous looking car also


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job,,looking good.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

Great job, beautiful deep colour ... impressed !!


----------



## leeroywinston (Aug 4, 2013)

Good job stunning car always wanted one


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

Loving the MPS pal. Top work :thumb:


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks fantastic. Solid red is a great colour when gleaming. You've done a great job.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning, 

I wish i had a nice mate who would come spray my brake callipers.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Mad man. Great detail mate, I bet your feeling it today.


----------



## Adamrt (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice work, I like red cars to work on, you can really tell the difference


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, im sanding and polishing his vw camper with him so he said he would spray them for me while the wheels where off . It killed me chongo but was well worth it haha i have to use whatever time i get. Love working on red admrt , it really does look alot more reflective now and much better in the sunlight. The flake in the paint shows up so much it looks orange where the sun hits it. 
The coating is doing a great job, the whole car beads away nicely now. I topped the coating with car-chem hydro coat the other day and its doing a great job


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, dedication put to the limit, well done, that type or red is gorgeous when clean, but it does not hide dirt well, as I now know too well.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Too right mate but the mudflaps and coating are doing a very good job of it


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great looking 3MPS


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow nice job mate, lovely looking motors these, I did 15 hours over 3 days last week still hurting now:lol:, God knows how you must have felt!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow nice job fella and 17 hours fair play to you but well worth the efort for the end result


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I wont be doing it again for a while haha. Just little bits and bobs left to do on it now. Il do those bits when i wash it il sort one bit a time. Unless i get a day or two to go at it again


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Just caught up with your thread Bigoggy, after getting back from my hols.

Fantastic work on the MPS, just love it.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!!!! Great work. If I bring my car to yours any chance of getting it done lol


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks spartan. Im loving hot hatch ownership . Haha its good to know im doing a good job jack mate, makes all the work worth while. Id be too scared to work on somebodys car i dont know. I only work on friends and family cars


----------



## Bigp (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome work. Finish looks perfect.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, car looks brilliant


----------



## PAH (Sep 1, 2014)

The car looks fantastic, really like these Mazda's. Have you got any shots of the beading? 
Is the car standard? What power is it running?


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and love the look of the car


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice looking car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Enjoyed that, well done and top results.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

love these things, awesome work


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Good job. Hadn't realised it was a post from 2015 but well done.


----------

